# Sinusspannung / Rechteckspannung --> Probleme?



## Markus (5 April 2004)

hallo,

es gibt verschiedene wechselrichter, billige die nur eine rechteckspannung erzeugen, und teuere die eine echte sinusspannung liefern.

gibt es geräte/bauteile die mit einer rechteckspannung nicht funktionieren?

wo kann die rechteckspannung problematisch werden?


----------



## Zottel (5 April 2004)

Im Prinzip bilden alle Umrichter eine Rechteckspannung. Erst durch Filter wird daraus ein annähernd sinusförmiger Strom. Wenn solche Filter bereits im Umrichter enthalten sind, ist auch die Spannung am Motor annähernd sinusförmig. Filter können im Umrichter integriert oder diesem nachgeschaltet seien. Höherere Schaltfrequenzen machen kleinere Filter möglich, ermöglichen eine bessere Näherung an die Sinusform, führen aber zu höheren Verlusten im Leistungsteil.

Probleme kann es in zweierlei Hinsicht geben:
1. EMV. Ein Mittelwellenradio wird nie in der Nähe eines Umrichters funktionieren. Andere Geräte könnten gestört werden. Ich selbst habe mal gesehen, dass kapazitive Näherungsschalter in einer Maschine, wo nachträglich ein Umrichter eingebaut wurde, "wild" hin- und herschalteten.
2. Wärme. Hochfrequente Anteile im Strom führen zu erhöhten Ummagnetisierungsverlusten und damit zu erhöhter Erwärmung des Motors. Daher eignen sich manche Motore nicht zum Betrieb am Umrichter.


----------



## Markus (5 April 2004)

ok, danke, aber noch einen kleinen nachtrag da ich vermutlich falsch verstanden wurde:
ist zwar im prinzip nichts anderes, aber es handelt sich hierbei nicht um einen frequenzumrichter sondern um einen wechselrichter für solaranlagen.

24V DC --> 230V AC


----------



## Zottel (5 April 2004)

Entschuldigung, ich sollte aufmerksamer lesen...

Da machen die allerprimitivsten tatsächlich reines Rechteck. Etwas bessere schalten nicht nur zwischen plus und minus sondern plus,0,minus und nähern damit den Sinus leicht an.
Ganz gute nähern den Sinus per PWM an wie die Frequenzumrichter.
Kritisch mit dem Rechteck dürften alle Geräte sein, bei denen Kondensatoren als "Vorwiderstände" gebraucht werden. Da treten dann aufgrund der HF-Anteile viel größere Ströme auf. 
Leider ist ein RC-Glied für die Stromversorgung im Anlauf ein ganz üblicher Bestandteil von Schaltnetzteilen. Auch viele Ladegräte für Notebooks und Handys beinhalten heutzutage Schaltnetzteile.

Ob es mit dem einzelnen Netzteil Probleme gibt, ist ohne Detailkenntnis der Schaltung und des Oberwellengehaltes schwer zu sagen.
Empfehlungen für Filterschaltungen möchte ich hier lieber auch nicht geben.

Frag mal den Hersteller des Wechselrichters, ob er den Anschluss solcher Geräte für problematisch hält. Die Antwort würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Markus (22 Mai 2004)

folgende informationen fand ich in einer ebay auktion:



> Spannungswandler, Wechselrichter 24v auf 230v / 600 Watt
> Anschluß über stabile Krokodilklemmen (Für den direkten Anschluß an der Batterie geeignet). Das Gerät schaltet automatisch bei Überlastung, Überhitzung und bei zu schwachem Akku (Alarmfunktion) ab.
> 
> Ein Modifizierter Sinus Wandler zum problemlosen Betrieb von TV, Radio, Computer, Glühlampen, Elektro Kleingeräten uvam. Ideal für das Wohnmobil, den Garten, Camping, das Boot, 12 V Solar Anlagen.
> ...



es ist als so das nicht die geräte ein problem mit dem wechselrichter haben, sondern vielmehr die wechselrichter mit den angeschlossenen geräten...

in den einfachen wechselrichtern die ein rechteck machen werden kondesatoren zum verschieben der phasen (sinusanpassung) verwendet, diese vertragen sich nur bedingt mit induktiven lasten.


----------



## Markus (22 Mai 2004)

ok das war der hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36635&item=2478819027&rd=1

aber der hier wiederum sagt es sei kein problem:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36635&item=2479330222


beide liefern einen modifizierten sinus und benutzen dazu kondesatoren, ich kenne jetzt den aufbau nicht genau, aber die aussage das es nicht geht (vom ersten anbieter) leuchtet mir durchaus ein...


----------



## Limbo (24 Oktober 2004)

Ich betreibe 2 Stück 3KVA USV-Geräte.
Die Geräte trennen ihr Ersatznetz sauber vom EVU-Netz. D.h. ein Ladegerät speißt den Accu, solange das EVU-Netz vorhanden ist. Ein Wechselrichter erzeugt aus der Batteriespannung ein 230V 50Hz Ersatznetz mit sauberen Sinuskurven.

In den Siemens A&D FAQs habe ich aber gesehen, dass nicht jede USV so ein sauberes Ersatznetz liefert. Da sind auch anschauliche Ausdrucke von schreibenden Scopen abgebildet.

Um aus einer Solarbatterie ein vernünftiges, sinusförmiges 50 Hz Netz zu bekommen, wirst Du wohl tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen, als bei Conrad. 
Für Lötkolben, Bohrmaschine und Kühlschrank wird ein billiger Wechselrichter wohl ausreichen, aber einen PC, Fernseher oder ein anderes Elektronik-Gerät würde ich da nicht anschließen.

Falls Du Deine Solaranlage auf 24V bringen kannst, kann ich Dir eine Adresse übermitteln, wo Du jedes Gerät, bis zur Öl-Zentralheizung auf 24V DC umgerüstet bekommst. 

Limbo


----------



## Wumuckl (29 Juni 2019)

Limbo schrieb:


> Für Lötkolben, Bohrmaschine und Kühlschrank wird ein billiger Wechselrichter wohl ausreichen,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




Hallo,

ist schon bisschen älter der Beitrag aber mich würden trotzdem 2 Sachen interessieren:

1. Wieso steht der Kühlschrank in der Liste? Sind doch normalerweise Kompressor Technik. Verträgt so ein Kompressor denn eine Rechtecks/Schlechte Sinus Spannung? Bzw läuft der auch sauber an? Auch bei der Bohrmaschine wäre ich mir nicht sicher, wie so ein E-Motor auf eine Rechtecksspannung reagiert..
Auf jeden Fall muss man bei diesen Geräten mit einem Vielfachen des Nennstroms beim Anlaufen rechnen, der Wechselrichter muss also deutlich größer dimensioniert sein als die Leistungsangabe auf den Geräten.
Bitte verbessert mich falls das nicht stimmt..

2. Ich betreibe eine kleine Solar-Insel Anlage und möchte so weit es geht auf Wechselrichter verzichten deshalb würde mich diese 24V-Geräte Adresse sehr interessieren..

Grüße, Wumuckl


----------

